# Bottle dump..olive bottles?



## SCJohn (Jul 30, 2017)

Found these on Saturday. Any ideas on them would be great. New to digging bottles so no clue of purpose or age.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 30, 2017)

One cold cream jar and three condiment (cherries, cocktail onions, olives, etc.)  jars.


----------



## SCJohn (Jul 30, 2017)

Harry Pristis said:


> One cold cream jar and three condiment (cherries, cocktail onions, olives, etc.)  jars.



Thoughts on age? There are hundreds of bottle along this marsh in Charleston and I found a broken straight sided coke and a bunch of torpedo bottles but all are broken and no embossing. It's a muddy messy endeavor so wondering if it's worth digging.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 31, 2017)

All but the squatty jar are of an age that would get me back there digging. 1880s to 1900.
Jim S.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 31, 2017)

Charleston!  Go for it!


----------



## RelicRaker (Aug 7, 2017)

Some interesting shapes there. Definitely worth another visit. Best of luck!


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Aug 8, 2017)

I have that same one on the end. Have no idea what was in it but I'm guessing olives.


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Aug 8, 2017)

BTW,
How are you cleaning them?
They look great.


----------



## SCJohn (Aug 9, 2017)

Just water. They are straight out of the"puff mud" as we call if. I went back to the site last Sunday. A lot more bottles came home. I had more tha I could carry out. My fav on Sunday was this 1904 AB beer. Great embossed eagle and A.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 10, 2017)

Oh you've got yourself a great site there!  Anytime you're finding sodas of that age you're into a good spot.  I'd love to see close up pictures of the sodas and beers you've found!  And remember to take home any local drug store bottles you find as well, there are probably some of those as well there.


----------



## SCJohn (Aug 11, 2017)

Made it back to the site after work today and brought 4 home. 3 large sauce jars and a E.R. Durkee & co. Dressing. All came out very clean. Found a broken Germania beer co of Charleston. Heartbreaker...I'll get pics up Sunday after my return trip.


----------

